# Goats eating wheat?



## Graham Goats (May 29, 2018)

Hi, I was just wondering if it's ok for goats to eat wheat and what it does to them good or bad?
My uncle and aunt farm and have some oats and wheat mix. I know I can use it for my chickens but just wondering about the Goats? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would sprout the wheat first. Bloating would be a concern with just feeding the grains.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

I mix in extra oats in to the goat feed from the store, I never had problem with it.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

@ksalvagno Why sprout the wheat first? How is it different from feeding whole oats?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wheat and oats are different. Wheat can blow them up a bit. Goathiker has a good explanation on that one.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

@ksalvagno and @goathiker Karen and Jill, I've searched as well as I know how with google advanced, and cannot find an explanation on wheat causing more bloat than oats. Help? I'm not trying to be a pain, I promise, I just cannot find it. Where can I read this? Or can you re-explain here?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wheat doesn't have enough fiber/ husk. It turns into dough in the stomach if too much is used. 
You might enjoy 
www.feedipedia.com


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Thank you for the link, @goathiker, I have been looking for something like that.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

About 2-3 weeks ago, in order to save money because I got really, really low, I got whole grain wheat and I sprouted it. 

I chose wheat because I reasoned my husband and I could eat it too. A bit of a learning curve, because of mold issues, but overall the wheat has worked out well.

A few days ago we got some other whole grains and I'm sprouting them too. Barley, oats, wheat, corn. I'll slowly incorporate them.

It isn't as easy as opening up a bag of feed, but I think it is worth it so far, since at the moment I'm unable to work away from home, so I have the time.


----------

